# Just Got iPhone 8GB - Unlocked



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

Just got it unlocked tonight and this thing is the coolest gadget I have ever had the pleasure of possessing.

It's completely unlocked and I have my Fido SIM card in there. It was purchased in Buffalo for $399 US, and it was unlocked in Oakville - not a bad deal considering the crazy prices on Craigslist, Kijiji and eBay.

Pic was taken with awful LG camera-phone. Was a little surprised to see "Fido" instead of "Rogers Wireless".









All in all, I couldn't be happier with my new toy.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

HW unlock or Turbo SIM???


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Now, I'm thinking of an iPhone when I visit the US of A. How do you break the AT&T contract? How much is it?


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

Mine is hardware unlocked. Cost for unlocking in Toronto seems to be anywhere from $75 - $250 from looking at Craigslist.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

What I mean is, I spoke to Apple in New York, and they said it'll cost me big if I cancel the contract with AT&T. How much does it cost?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't think that the AT&T activation factors much if @ all. There should be no real issues. I know that I am waiting for the s/w hack to finally launch. The word is that they will have a youtube of the unlocking process - and it's apparently a cake walk. 

H!


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

Gizmodo had a video and it is a cakewalk


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats on your new purchase... You'll love it! Just watch your data usage


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Interesting. I had mine unlocked by BW and am on Fido but mine say's Rogers.

Not complaining at all. Great phone.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

champcar said:


> Interesting. I had mine unlocked by BW and am on Fido but mine say's Rogers.
> 
> Not complaining at all. Great phone.


That's weird. Maybe because I have a SIM card before the Rogers purchase? Who knows.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

sorry to ask! what did you pay?

was it at someones house?

how long did it take?


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, at some dude's house. I left the phone with him for an hour, and that was it.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Most cell phones provided by a carrier are set to show a specific alpha tag unless they are in a paid roaming area - it gives the illusion of better coverage, while Rogers and Fido have a shared combined network there are still Rogers and Fido towers with unique MNC's that all Rogers and some Fido phones are cross-authorized on, but since the iPhone is not configured by Rogers or Fido it will report the alpha tag of whatever tower it is using.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

Trevor... said:


> Most cell phones provided by a carrier are set to show a specific alpha tag unless they are in a paid roaming area - it gives the illusion of better coverage, while Rogers and Fido have a shared combined network there are still Rogers and Fido towers with unique MNC's that all Rogers and some Fido phones are cross-authorized on, but since the iPhone is not configured by Rogers or Fido it will report the alpha tag of whatever tower it is using.


It also depends on the SIM chip, both my Dad and I use unlocked european phones, he gets rogers (an older chip, the old chips say Fido, Rogers, or Rogers Fido) and my chip which is newer only says Fido. Swap the chips, and the chips remain with their respective name name


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I went down to Buffalo yesterday and picked up an 8Gb at the apple store. Another Canadian in their was picking up four! I've got a turbo sim from HAK and use iNdependence for activation and applsaft to unlock it. All from a mac. Works great - I love some of the bells and whistles on the user interface. Now I have to figure out how to make it work with exchange (we don't allow imap). I'm not having any luck signing up with synchronica - maybe I'll hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## MACaroni and cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

Do I have to make the drive out to Buffalo, or can I order it by calling 1800-MY-APPLE?


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

MACaroni and cheese said:


> Do I have to make the drive out to Buffalo, or can I order it by calling 1800-MY-APPLE?


They will not ship an iPhone to Canada.


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

Fen said:


> It's completely unlocked and I have my Fido SIM card in there. It was purchased in Buffalo for $399 US, and it was unlocked in Oakville - not a bad deal considering the crazy prices on Craigslist, Kijiji and eBay.


What data/email plan do you have it on? Did you have to call fido/rogers to change it? Did they say anything useful?


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

I have no data plan, I called Fido and told them to make Edge unusable on my account. I have WiFi pretty much anywhere I go in Toronto so I'm not going to make Rogers rich.



DataGridDotRedraw said:


> What data/email plan do you have it on? Did you have to call fido/rogers to change it? Did they say anything useful?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Fen said:


> I have no data plan, I called Fido and told them to make Edge unusable on my account. I have WiFi pretty much anywhere I go in Toronto so I'm not going to make Rogers rich.


That's what I'm talking about. Me two. :clap: 

I also show Rogers but am on Fido.


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

Fen said:


> I have no data plan, I called Fido and told them to make Edge unusable on my account. I have WiFi pretty much anywhere I go in Toronto so I'm not going to make Rogers rich.


That's ideal, my daily travels have very little (open) wifi. Does anybody have a Rogers data plan working with their iPhone? Anything special you had to do?


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm using Rogers on a dataplan. Just go into the APN setting and enter "internet.com" username and password are blank. But it uses lots of megs even for email as it downloads (as far as I can tell) the whole message (w/o attachments). I'm using IMAP.


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

viffer said:


> I'm using Rogers on a dataplan. Just go into the APN setting and enter "internet.com" username and password are blank. But it uses lots of megs even for email as it downloads (as far as I can tell) the whole message (w/o attachments). I'm using IMAP.


Cool, I found these dataplans

Rogers.com-Wireless, Digital Cable, Hi-Speed Internet, Bundles

which look pretty beefy. I figure $100 for 200mb should be enough for email and casual surfing. How big is your plan and how do you find it?


----------

